# 10th Planet Jiu jitsu



## MMAkid1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Does anyone here study 10th Planet Jiu Jitsu (Eddie Bravo's Style, No-Gi)?


----------



## Marvin (Feb 28, 2008)

MMAkid1 said:


> Does anyone here study 10th Planet Jiu Jitsu (Eddie Bravo's Style, No-Gi)?


Do you mean train at his club or train no-gi?


----------



## MMAkid1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I mean does anyone here train in his style. But if you know no-gi jiu jitsu I'd like to know if you/your style has modified anything from bjj or jjj or whatever.


----------



## joemoplata (Feb 28, 2008)

MMAkid1 said:


> I mean does anyone here train in his style. But if you know no-gi jiu jitsu I'd like to know if you/your style has modified anything from bjj or jjj or whatever.


 
Crediting Eddie Bravo with a "style" is very nice of you!  I'm not sure it's accurate, I'm not even sure he would say that himself but again it is very nice of you.

No-gi is a variation of a lot of grappling arts but is mostly associated with BJJ.  Most good BJJ schools will offer a mix of gi and no-gi techniques.  I study and teach curriculums for both.


----------



## MMAkid1 (Feb 28, 2008)

What I mean by his "style" is the variation of jj which he teaches, namely the rubber guard and mission control, electric chair, twister, etc.


----------



## joemoplata (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure this is a "style" as much as him naming specific positions that people have been using for years.  He has very good details in the way he deals with these particular positions, I will give him that.  But it's not really a unique style, IMO.


----------



## MMAkid1 (Feb 28, 2008)

my apologies. I just bought his book and In the 
Foreward Joe Rogan says Eddie had invented a new branch of jj. I thought most people would recognize that better than Eddie Bravo's name. My bad.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 29, 2008)

Eddie Bravo was one of the big advocates of "no-gi" training.  I think it was a marketing idea to differentiate himself from all the others out there who train "no-gi".  

I think that Royler Gracie has a book on "Submission Grappling" which is all no-gi based, and he talks about some of the differences between the two in methods and application.

I think his rubber guard and such is his own approach to BJJ, but I don't think that he "invented" the things.  He just perfected it for himself and made it extremely effective in his approach to BJJ.


----------



## joemoplata (Feb 29, 2008)

Eddie Bravo is a black belt under Jean Jacques Machado.  Of course his no-gi is good!  Jean Jacques was the Abu Dhabi champion back in 1999 and is considered one of the most technical practicioners of BJJ and Submission Grappling ever.  If you watch Eddie and Jean Jacques you can see the similarities.  What Eddie has done really is just isolate a move, or moves, he is very good with and broken it down into details most people haven't looked at before.  This is good because it helps others pick up the move by concentrating on the specifics in order to accomplish similar goals.

There are a lot of people that have done similar things in this art.

Ricardo De La Riva
Roberto "Gordo" Correa
Nino Shembri
Marcelo Garcia

You've even got other, newer American competitors who are starting to make a big name for being really good with specific moves and/or positions like Ryan Hall, Jeff Glover, Rick Macauley, Andrew Smith.  All of these guys could "name" a move and write a few books on it.


----------

